# Harold's GOLD



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

They are amazing !
Sparkling white gold!!!!!




























He still has some ...

L


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

I do promise to clean the glass ....


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

They look fantastic!!! What tank size are they in? Supposedly the silver ones you have are tank bred.. and that all tank bred gold tetras end up silver.. No one really knows why..


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

jewel-stavroula said:


> They look fantastic!!! What tank size are they in? Supposedly the silver ones you have are tank bred.. and that all tank bred gold tetras end up silver.. No one really knows why..


10g (with 30 AquaClear) but they seem to like it (I have some for one year and some just bought from Harold).

I like them a lot too. I had to order them from Menagerie because they are hard to find.
L


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have some of these too, and they are really good looking little guys. I guess mine must be wild caught, as I've had them for a while, and they still have black spots and a faint blue line down the lateral line.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

very beautiful


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Ameekplec - how to take pictures
Me - how to not take pictures
...........


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol - if I just had the point and shoot, I wouldn't be posting anything  DSLR certainly helps.

Are your golds all silver in color? They must be stunning to see as a little school. I've got ten, and they are certainly a very nice little fish.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> lol - if I just had the point and shoot, I wouldn't be posting anything  DSLR certainly helps.


Can you tell that to my husband ?!
I like to see pics that's why I post mine too, just for the fun of it. Did you see my ADF pics ? Silly frog !



ameekplec. said:


> Are your golds all silver in color? They must be stunning to see as a little school. I've got ten, and they are certainly a very nice little fish.


Yes. The strange thing is that Harold's were gold when I bought them. Now they are all silver like the old ones. Mimic ?!

L


----------

